# multiple apache servers on one machine



## warlocke

i have a maching running a website already, however my dad and i are starting a car club that i want to make a site for, the site i have now is on port 8080, how could i make a different server on port say 8081 you can see the site thats now hosting on jakes58.hopto.org any ideas? thanks


----------



## Skie

There's no need to run a seperate apache process if you want to have a second website. And I'm assuming you mean you're using port 80, not port 8080. To get Apache to serve more then 1 website, you need to edit the apache.conf file and add a second VirtualHost section at the very bottom of the config file. You'll need to edit the VirtualHost section accordingly however. If you need help with this, please let us know.


----------



## ebackhus

Skie, I'ma fly you down to San Antonio so I can lern everything you know! To keep this thread going I'm gonna ask exactly how that modification is done. At present I have a single machine running Apache 2 and it hosts 3 sites. Right now I just use URL redirects to go to the directories that the data resides in. ex. http://199.199.199.1/ors http://199.199.199.1/KD http://199.199.199.1/ors/tws...


----------



## warlocke

no i mean 8080, when i had it on 80 no one could access it from outside, i think isp is blocking servers from that port, 

and could you let me know how this is done


----------



## Skie

ebackhus, pay for my flight, hotel and my time, and I'll teach you. :grin: :wink:

However, since you're doing directly by IP, it's not as simple. You can do something like "1.2.3.4/~username", but that's kind of ugly. Otherwise, you'll need to point 3 domains to your server if you want to do the VirtualHost method I describe below.

warlocke, the reason I mentioned port 80 is because I assumed the domain you listed was where the site was located on your computer. Sorry for misunderstanding. 

Here's an example VirtualHost:



Code:


<VirtualHost 1.2.3.4> 
ServerAlias example.com
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot /home/username/public_html
BytesLog domlogs/example.com-bytes_log
ServerName www.example.com
User username
Group groupname
CustomLog /usr/local/apache/domlogs/example.com combined
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

For each domain that you wish to host, you'll need the above block of config lines. The first line where the 1.2.3.4 is located, that's your IP address. It can be the same for each block of lines. Everywhere that I have "example.com", put the domain name that you're defining. The DocumentRoot line is where you specify where the HTML/PHP files are located for that domain name. Please use the proper path for your environment. 

The User and Group lines are the username and group for the user that will own these files. In my envorionment, since each user account has its own public_html within their home directory, I use that users username/group so that no 2 users have access to each others files. Obviously, there are other security issues to consider, but this is just one of the basic ideas to implement if this is a concern. If you're the only user, then this isn't as big of an issue. 

Set the CustomLog and BytesLog paths as appropriate for your environment if you wish to have log files that you can run through Awstats or Webalizer. The ScriptAlias line defines where the cgi-bin will be located so that any CGI scripts will be treated as such. This will also benefit from the User/Group lines. 

Keep in mind that every invironment is slightly different, so edit the above lines as appropriate for yours. Just copy/pasting those lines won't work otherwise. You can have as many VirtualHost blocks as needed. I've had several hundred without issues. If you have multiple IP's to use, you can define an IP for each VirtualHost. Also, for different ports, you can use the following: <VirtualHost 1.2.3.4:8080> 

Since you already have a site up and running, locate the existing VirtualHost and copy that block and modify it as needed.


----------



## warlocke

and where do i put this?


----------



## Skie

This would go in your httpd.conf file. I'm not sure where it's located on your system.


----------



## ebackhus

Generally this is located in the htdocs directory on Windows and *nix systems.


----------



## warlocke

ok this is the url im using for what will be our car club site, notperfect.no-ip.org
i just downloaded a template and threw in the notperfect directory but it goes straight to the other site, i can access the notperfect but the vhost isnt redirecting it, let me open the other machine and log in here and ill post it. one second
but this is what it should be pulling up

http://notperfect.no-ip.org/notperfect


----------



## warlocke

ok this is my vhost block
i forgot to mention the apache server is running on windows server 2000

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias notperfect.no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\notperfect
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect-bytes_log
ServerName notperfect.no-ip.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>


----------



## Skie

ebackhus said:


> Generally this is located in the htdocs directory on Windows and *nix systems.


You don't want the httpd.conf file in the htdocs folder. htdocs is a public folder and you don't want people to have access to the config file.



warlocke said:


> ok this is the url im using for what will be our car club site, notperfect.no-ip.org
> i just downloaded a template and threw in the notperfect directory but it goes straight to the other site, i can access the notperfect but the vhost isnt redirecting it, let me open the other machine and log in here and ill post it. one second
> but this is what it should be pulling up
> 
> http://notperfect.no-ip.org/notperfect


Based on your VHost, http://notperfect.no-ip.org will take you you E:\website\notperfect and http://notperfect.no-ip.org/notperfect will take you to E:\website\notperfect\notperfect


----------



## warlocke

but its not, i know thats how it should be but its not, its just going to e:\website and the one with the \notperfect goes to

e:\website\notperfect, wats going on here?


----------



## Skie

Can you post all of your VHosts?


----------



## warlocke

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias [email protected]
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58-bytes_log
ServerName jakes58.hopto.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias notperfect.no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\notperfect
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect-bytes_log
ServerName notperfect.no-ip.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>


----------



## Skie

The first VHost is slightly wrong. The ServerAlias should not be an email address. I suggest changing that to no-ip.org or whatever you want it to be when someone visits that site.


----------



## warlocke

o wow didnt even notice that lol, oops thanks


----------



## Skie

Did changing that make any difference?


----------



## warlocke

nope not at all


----------



## Skie

How about the following:



Code:


<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
[b]DocumentRoot E:\website\noip[/b]
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58-bytes_log
ServerName jakes58.hopto.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias notperfect.no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\notperfect
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect-bytes_log
ServerName notperfect.no-ip.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

Basically, put each site in a completely seperate folder.


----------



## warlocke

ill try it one sec


----------



## warlocke

ok this is what my file tree looks like

Website
+cars
+notperfect

heres my vhost sections

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias jakes58.hopto.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\cars
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58-bytes_log
ServerName jakes58.hopto.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias notperfect.no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\notperfect
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect-bytes_log
ServerName notperfect.no-ip.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>


and its still going to the cars directory, should i post my whole conf file?


----------



## Skie

Your ServerAlias is still wrong in the first VHost. But yeah, post your whole config. Please use the


Code:


 tags. :smile:


----------



## warlocke

Code:


#
# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/> for detailed information.
# In particular, see 
# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>
# for a discussion of each configuration directive.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2" will be interpreted by the
# server as "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/logs/foo.log".
#
# NOTE: Where filenames are specified, you must use forward slashes
# instead of backslashes (e.g., "c:/apache" instead of "c:\apache").
# If a drive letter is omitted, the drive on which Apache.exe is located
# will be used by default.  It is recommended that you always supply
# an explicit drive letter in absolute paths, however, to avoid
# confusion.
#

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in the server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum  number of requests a server process serves
ThreadsPerChild 250
MaxRequestsPerChild  0

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point
# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive
# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple
# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.
#
ServerRoot "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2"

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)
#
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 80

#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need
# to be loaded here.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so
#
LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so
LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so
LoadModule asis_module modules/mod_asis.so
LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so
#LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so
#LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so
#LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so
LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so
LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so
#LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so
LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so
LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so
LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so
LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so
LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module modules/mod_cern_meta.so
LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so
#LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so
#LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so
#LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so
LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so
LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so
#LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so
#LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so
LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so
LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so
#LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so
LoadModule isapi_module modules/mod_isapi.so
LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so
LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so
#LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so
#LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so
#LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so
#LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so
#LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so
#LoadModule proxy_ftp_module modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so
LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so
#LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so
#LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so
LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so
#LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

# 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents.  e.g. [email protected]
#
ServerAdmin [email protected]

#
# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.
# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify
# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.
#
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
#
ServerName homeip.net:80

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
#DocumentRoot "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs"
DocumentRoot "E:/website"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# features.  
#
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Satisfy all
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
#<Directory "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs">
<Directory "E:/website">    
    #
    # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",
    # or any combination of:
    #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews
    #
    # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
    # doesn't give it to you.
    #
    # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see
    # http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
    # for more information.
    #
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    #
    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
    #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
    #
    AllowOverride All

    #
    # Controls who can get stuff from this server.
    #
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all

</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.html
    DirectoryIndex index.htm
</IfModule>

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 
# viewed by Web clients. 
#
<FilesMatch "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</FilesMatch>

#
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog logs/error.log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>
    #
    # The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
    # a CustomLog directive (see below).
    #
    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

    <IfModule logio_module>
      # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O
      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio
    </IfModule>

    #
    # The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
    # If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
    # container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*
    # define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
    # logged therein and *not* in this file.
    #
    CustomLog logs/access.log common

    #
    # If you prefer a logfile with access, agent, and referer information
    # (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
    #
    #CustomLog logs/access.log combined
</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>
    #
    # Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to 
    # exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client 
    # will make a new request for the document at its new location.
    # Example:
    # Redirect permanent /foo http://homeip.net/bar

    #
    # Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to
    # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.
    # Example:
    # Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path
    #
    # If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will
    # require it to be present in the URL.  You will also likely
    # need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to
    # the filesystem path.

    #
    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts. 
    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
    # documents in the target directory are treated as applications and
    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the
    # client.  The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias
    # directives as to Alias.
    #
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

#
# "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
#
<Directory "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/cgi-bin">
    AllowOverride None
    Options None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

# 
# Apache parses all CGI scripts for the shebang line by default.
# This comment line, the first line of the script, consists of the symbols
# pound (#) and exclamation (!) followed by the path of the program that 
# can execute this specific script.  For a perl script, with perl.exe in
# the C:\Program Files\Perl directory, the shebang line should be:

   #!c:/program files/perl/perl

# Note you _must_not_ indent the actual shebang line, and it must be the
# first line of the file.  Of course, CGI processing must be enabled by 
# the appropriate ScriptAlias or Options ExecCGI directives for the files 
# or directory in question.
#
# However, Apache on Windows allows either the Unix behavior above, or can
# use the Registry to match files by extention.  The command to execute 
# a file of this type is retrieved from the registry by the same method as 
# the Windows Explorer would use to handle double-clicking on a file.
# These script actions can be configured from the Windows Explorer View menu, 
# 'Folder Options', and reviewing the 'File Types' tab.  Clicking the Edit
# button allows you to modify the Actions, of which Apache 1.3 attempts to
# perform the 'Open' Action, and failing that it will try the shebang line.
# This behavior is subject to change in Apache release 2.0.
#
# Each mechanism has it's own specific security weaknesses, from the means
# to run a program you didn't intend the website owner to invoke, and the
# best method is a matter of great debate.
#
# To enable the this Windows specific behavior (and therefore -disable- the
# equivilant Unix behavior), uncomment the following directive:
#
#ScriptInterpreterSource registry
#
# The directive above can be placed in individual <Directory> blocks or the
# .htaccess file, with either the 'registry' (Windows behavior) or 'script' 
# (Unix behavior) option, and will override this server default option.
#

#
# DefaultType: the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>
    #
    # TypesConfig points to the file containing the list of mappings from
    # filename extension to MIME-type.
    #
    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

    #
    # AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration
    # file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.
    #
    #AddType application/x-gzip .tgz
    #
    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress
    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
    #
    #AddEncoding x-compress .Z
    #AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz
    #
    # If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you
    # probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:
    #
    AddType application/x-compress .Z
    AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #
    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":
    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server
    # or added with the Action directive (see below)
    #
    # To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:
    # (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)
    #
    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):
    #AddHandler type-map var

    #
    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.
    #
    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):
    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)
    #
    #AddType text/html .shtml
    #AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
</IfModule>

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
#
#MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

#
# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:
# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects
#
# Some examples:
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"
#ErrorDocument 402 http://homeip.net/subscription_info.html
#

#
# EnableMMAP and EnableSendfile: On systems that support it, 
# memory-mapping or the sendfile syscall is used to deliver
# files.  This usually improves server performance, but must
# be turned off when serving from networked-mounted 
# filesystems or if support for these functions is otherwise
# broken on your system.
#
#EnableMMAP off
#EnableSendfile off

# Supplemental configuration
#
# The configuration files in the conf/extra/ directory can be 
# included to add extra features or to modify the default configuration of 
# the server, or you may simply copy their contents here and change as 
# necessary.

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages
#Include conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories
#Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration
#Include conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts
#Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias jakes58.hopto.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\cars
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58-bytes_log
ServerName jakes58.hopto.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\jakes58"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.40.110> 
ServerAlias notperfect.no-ip.org
ServerAdmin [email protected]
DocumentRoot E:\website\notperfect
#BytesLog C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect-bytes_log
ServerName notperfect.no-ip.org
#User chuck
#Group groupname
#CustomLog "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache2.2\logs\notperfect"
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual
#Include conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections
#Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf
#
# Note: The following must must be present to support
#       starting without SSL on platforms with no /dev/random equivalent
#       but a statically compiled-in mod_ssl.
#
<IfModule ssl_module>
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
</IfModule>


how is first vhost wrong? thats the url i use to access server


----------



## warlocke

Is it somthing in my conf file?


----------



## warlocke

anyone??????? posted the whole config and no reply since, sorry if i sound rude just still cant figure this out


----------



## shark.basketbal

Hey I know this is an old thread, but did you ever get a solution? I'm having the exact same issues...except that I don't have a domain name, instead I am forwarding traffic through my router to my computer, using just my IP address. I'm fine with it cause the only traffic is that of my own, for just streaming media and other files to my iPad


----------

